# I added 2 lights to my layout



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

This was my easiest project yet!

The die cast car had translucent headlights pressed into holes cast in the metal.

A little hot melt glue on 2 LEDs and I'm done.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great!
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Love the 57 Chevy!! Need to fix the grille ornament some one put it on crooked.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

You could wire it to track power and put a decoder inside to control the lights. Maybe a custom sound project with '57 chevy engine sounds and a horn.....just a thought.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, since the Chevy isn't going anywhere, you could just wire it to a switch on your control panel.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Massey said:


> Love the 57 Chevy!! Need to fix the grille ornament some one put it on crooked.
> 
> Massey


I didn't notice the ornament until I looked at the picture. It is amazing what I see in my pictures that I don't see on the table.

Crooked ornaments, dust........


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, since the Chevy isn't going anywhere, you could just wire it to a switch on your control panel.



Great idea, but which one?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

That red one right over there!

Massey


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

No not that red one, the other one over there. That will work better


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

The ones on the far right are DC.

The center ones in the top picture are AC.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice Chevy. Very impressive with the lights. My first car was a second-hand 58 Chevy. By the time I got it, it was a rust bucket. Those 55-56-57s really look great.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I wish it was red.

The color is correct, but a red Chev is the best!


----------

